# NTL/UPCC Package Offers



## dublinguy71 (22 Feb 2010)

I am a current UPC customer who is paying 27 euro per month for MMDS Digital Pack and recently added Sky Sports and ESPN for an extra 40 to make it 67 euro per month vat inc. I was interested in getting the Digital+ service so went online to get more info and saw that it would be an extra 5 euro per month which would make my bill 72 . I then see on the website the list of TV packages with one called Sports Fan Package which gives me more regular channels than i have at present,Digital +, Sky Sports and ESPN for 58 euro per month vat inc. I call them up and ask to be switched over to this package to be told i cant have it as I am not a new customer !!! I said if i closed my account now and then rang up 10 mins later would i get it and he said I suppose you could. Surely this cant be legal and is there a TV ombudsman i can check it out with ?


----------



## suzie (22 Feb 2010)

persist, friend got directed to their loyalty department, who eventually allowed the switch.

S.


----------



## MANTO (22 Feb 2010)

A complaint letter addressed to the CEO should do the trick.


----------



## dublinguy71 (23 Feb 2010)

thanks for the tip and have called 3 times only to be transferred to a dial tone twice and put back to original voice menu 3rd time but i will persist !


----------



## cloughy (23 Feb 2010)

I had similar problem, current package €90 (3mb BB, Digital & Sports, additional point), to get similar to new customer gets for €95 (15mb BB, Digital+, Multi Room) would cost me €115p/m, spoke to their customer loyalty team, allowed to switch to €95 package, plus additional €5 to get anytime calls, will cost €60 to install, but get Sports free for the 1st 2 months, so net cost of only €10. 

It pays to persist, and ask to speak to loyalty team.


----------

